# Strange Twitching



## sgt.floydpepper (Jun 4, 2010)

I've noticed that my little hedgie has a habit of twitching occasionally. It's had to describe -- almost like a *muscle spasm in her hind quills*. From what I can tell, it mainly happens when she's sitting perfectly still, settling down somewhere and getting comfortable. If i start scratching her or interrupt her in any way - it stops. Is this normal behavior?

I should also note that I'm currently treating her for dry skin with flax seed oil supplements and the occasional oatmeal bath, although I noticed the twitching before I began treating her. Could it be related to her dry skin?


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Does it almost seem like she has the hiccups? My Quillamina does that, it's perfectly normal, especially in babies. (Apparently.) No need to worry.


----------



## Traveler (Dec 27, 2009)

When my boy is comfy or settling down, he will make very quiet content click sounds. I can't hear them unless I put my ear right by him, but it makes him look like he's twitching. Also when he sniffs heavily, his quills look twitchy. ??


----------



## Hedgehogs_77 (Apr 19, 2014)

sgt.floydpepper said:


> I've noticed that my little hedgie has a habit of twitching occasionally. It's had to describe -- almost like a *muscle spasm in her hind quills*. From what I can tell, it mainly happens when she's sitting perfectly still, settling down somewhere and getting comfortable. If i start scratching her or interrupt her in any way - it stops. Is this normal behavior?
> 
> I should also note that I'm currently treating her for dry skin with flax seed oil supplements and the occasional oatmeal bath, although I noticed the twitching before I began treating her. Could it be related to her dry skin?


Hi there, I know you posted this question a while ago. But one of my hedgehogs has started to do the same. Almost like she is hiccuping whilst sat still. Did you find out what was wrong with yours?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

These are sometimes called "happy hiccups." It's usually a sign that they're content. It's more common in babies, but Pig does it all the time.


----------



## bryannam97 (Feb 17, 2014)

I read somewhere that hedgehogs do this "twitching" as they're about to fall asleep. My boy does it when he's all cozy and still too. I guess it's them just falling asleep.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

The only twitching i've seen are on my hedgies' limbs when they are in a very deep sleep


----------



## rodanthi (Feb 7, 2014)

no way? "happy hiccups" are really a thing?

I've been getting really scared of Hector's twitching. It's never a big twitch and it never seems to bother him, but he often does it when he's snuggling on me....

Maybe he has happy hiccups.


----------



## Dread_Faerie (Nov 26, 2013)

I am glad to read that this is normal. Hyde often has these these big twitches, normally around 4 when he gets comfy to snooze.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah, it's normal for them to do it as they settle in and get comfy.


----------

